# Brady -- new CD



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Brady earned his CD title today with a 3rd place out of 13 dogs.

There was much to write home about but his heeling was -- well, distracted. He was not concerned or stressed, just distracted. Come to find out that is the room they train & trial for Barn Hunt & Scentworks LOL and the 'stuff' was stored in closets we were heeling by.

Judge mentioned her teacher self had to come out while pinning the class. She advised people to train their dogs to heel into and by walls (small room so yep walls) and to train their dogs that entering a ring is a fun thing to do. 

Brady nailed both those aspects , SFE perfect, recall & finish perfect, sits & downs just wonderful.

Here is a pic from my phone taken with Barb trying to get him to smile behind me LOL


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you and your beautiful Brady!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Yay! Great job!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

Congratulations Brady! What a wonderful accomplishment


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Congrats Sharon<:

Who was the judge? <= Never mind. Just saw in the other thread. 

Great job to Brady and sure hope he got a reward hamburger!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats to you and Brady! Way to go!


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

Congratulations to you both. A wonderful achievement.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Congratulations !!!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Congrats*

A huge congrats-your boy is very beautiful!!


----------



## watergirl (Apr 9, 2014)

Big congrats!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Congratulations to both you and Brady.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Brady! He's looking very handsome these days.


----------



## MommyMe (Jan 20, 2014)

Congratulations! So exciting!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Brady's judge yesterday was Theresa E Walker -- a wonderful and friendly judge  

She had to fail a friend of mine for heeling, and did it in such a supportive way that my friend left the ring smiling. Granted my friend loves her dog more than any score, but to have the grace to be so supportive and encouraging goes a really long way - her 1st time in the ring (Novice A) and she fully intends to learn more and be back in the rings with her dog!

Oops, feel a little bad, no hamburger for Brady. But realize he is fed raw - primarily beef  And he was played with and loved on. Does that count? He did get some of the stuffed peppers my brother made -- with beef 



Megora said:


> Congrats Sharon<:
> 
> Who was the judge? <= Never mind. Just saw in the other thread.
> 
> Great job to Brady and sure hope he got a reward hamburger!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats to brother Brady! Hopefully Phoenix will be following along in a couple of months  

My dogs never get hamburgers after shows either (well okay, I did once when I was at McDonald's anyway after a WC), just extra love and pats, but I'm like you - this week they've had beef roast, pork steak, lamb chunk - every day is a food celebration here LOL


----------



## MustLoveGoldens (Sep 13, 2014)

Congratulations to both you and Brady on earning his CD title!! Great job!
.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Brady! I love the picture, he's a handsome boy!


----------

